# Milos Sarcev 1999



## Viking (Nov 8, 2017)

Milos Sarcev 1999 - YouTube


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 10, 2017)

Milos Sarcev has one of my favourite physiques of all time. He never gets mentioned but for me one of the best.


----------



## Viking (Nov 11, 2017)

AGGRO said:


> Milos Sarcev has one of my favourite physiques of all time. He never gets mentioned but for me one of the best.



I agree. Just shows you that taking insulin doesn't have to give you a big waist if you use it correctly. In another video he stated he had 80 grams of creatine for a show  His physique is just right to me.


----------



## striffe (Nov 11, 2017)

Viking said:


> I agree. Just shows you that taking insulin doesn't have to give you a big waist if you use it correctly. In another video he stated he had 80 grams of creatine for a show  His physique is just right to me.



80 grams of creatine is a lot. I would be on the toilet all day. I can't even handle 20 grams per day.


----------



## Victory (Nov 12, 2017)

Viking said:


> I agree. Just shows you that taking insulin doesn't have to give you a big waist if you use it correctly. In another video he stated he had 80 grams of creatine for a show  His physique is just right to me.



To me he doesn't have that insulin look so it just shows you what a difference timing and diet makes when using it.


----------



## odin (Nov 13, 2017)

striffe said:


> 80 grams of creatine is a lot. I would be on the toilet all day. I can't even handle 20 grams per day.



I struggle with 10g


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 14, 2017)

odin said:


> I struggle with 10g



After YEARS of playing with my CREATINE dosages,,I personally think 3-5g daily is plenty.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (Nov 21, 2017)

1999 he was already using Synthol I believe? Doesn't look too bad at this point, but I think later he overdid it and destroyed the shape of his arms.


----------



## Viking (Dec 4, 2017)

MyNameIsJeff said:


> 1999 he was already using Synthol I believe? Doesn't look too bad at this point, but I think later he overdid it and destroyed the shape of his arms.



I think so. Many seem to not know when to stop and ruin their look as a result.


----------



## Viking (Dec 4, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> After YEARS of playing with my CREATINE dosages,,I personally think 3-5g daily is plenty.



I agree. I think 3-5g per serving is a great range Although if wanting to dose higher taking that serving a few times daily would be better than all at once.


----------



## jp82088 (Aug 4, 2018)

Loved Milos physique


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 23, 2018)

Big fan of Milos. He goes against what people associate insulin with. Aesthetic whilst loading tonnes of insulin over the years. I also like his style of training.


----------



## Lene28 (Nov 30, 2018)

Great physique and great lines! He knew what he was doing with slin


----------



## Couchlockd (Dec 1, 2018)

Guys a monster and symmetrical as welll


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 1, 2018)

He is building a "Oxygen Gym" in china now! Check out his IG!


----------



## Deltz123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Yeah that chinees Guy is pretty fucking big he trains now


----------



## Viking (Jan 28, 2019)

d2r2ddd said:


> He is building a "Oxygen Gym" in china now! Check out his IG!



I didn't notice that. I wish they would start building them over here!



Deltz123 said:


> Yeah that chinees Guy is pretty fucking big he trains now



That guy looks huge especially for his height. Milos puts him through some crazy workouts.


----------

